# Jordan's family photo



## JordanEpic (11/2/21)

Did a big cleanup today.. so I thought I'd showcase the vape family

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/2/21)

Some of your children are fat.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/2/21)

But in all seriousness that mod on the far left is super sexy.

PS where did you get your dvarw engraved.


----------



## Munro31 (11/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Did a big cleanup today.. so I thought I'd showcase the vape family
> 
> View attachment 222228


Awesome family, think I might have a cousin in there somewhere

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic (11/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> But in all seriousness that mod on the far left is super sexy.
> 
> PS where did you get your dvarw engraved.


It was done by the previous owner.. I think Rob might know.

And are you talking about the mirage? It is gorgeous.. especially in nice lighting.. I love that they retained the matt finish..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/2/21)

Fine collection you have there @JordanEpic! Some real beauts!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/2/21)

The brown and gold setup is to kill for

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JordanEpic (11/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fine collection you have there @JordanEpic! Some real beats!


I am incredibly blessed


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The brown and gold setup is to kill for


That's a far better saying. I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/2/21)

very nice collection

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Did a big cleanup today.. so I thought I'd showcase the vape family
> 
> View attachment 222228


Nothing to worry about just a security check if you could reply with

1 Address
2 Any alarm systems installed and passcodes (needed for checks)
3 Any guard animals (favourite treat)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> But in all seriousness that mod on the far left is super sexy.
> 
> PS where did you get your dvarw engraved.



Yes, it was done by Hands! The same master craftsman that did my REO's, BB and Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic (11/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, it was done by Hands! The same master craftsman that did my REO's, BB and Dvarw's!


He is a master of symmetry.. Hands indeed!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, it was done by Hands! The same master craftsman that did my REO's, BB and Dvarw's!


He's out of the vape game for us laypersons I understand? Jewelry or close friends if I remember it correctly?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> He's out of the vape game for us laypersons I understand? Jewelry or close friends if I remember it correctly?



100% @Chickenstrip! I actually spoke to him last week for the first time in ages! He is a hermit!


----------



## Chickenstrip (11/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Chickenstrip! I actually spoke to him last week for the first time in ages! He is a hermit!


I hope he's doing well!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I hope he's doing well!



He is indeed! All good in Kokstat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic (12/2/21)

I am in loooove with this Vicious Ant.. just shows how fickle we can be.. it's been sitting in a box for the last 3 months.. anyways here's a closeup of Hands' craftsmanship

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 222277
> View attachment 222278
> View attachment 222279
> I am in loooove with this Vicious Ant.. just shows how fickle we can be.. it's been sitting in a box for the last 3 months.. anyways here's a closeup of Hands' craftsmanship


Looks to be the same colour combo as my Spade 18650 BF device but yours has much more wood on show, mine is more Resin with a small amount of wood so isn't as nice!


----------



## JordanEpic (12/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Looks to be the same colour combo as my Spade 18650 BF device but yours has much more wood on show, mine is more Resin with a small amount of wood so isn't as nice!


Let's see let's see


----------



## JordanEpic (12/2/21)

COUSIN!!!


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Let's see let's see


I think there is photo in Show Your Wood thread!


----------



## JordanEpic (12/2/21)

Timwis said:


> I think there is photo in Show Your Wood thread!


Lmao okay lemme go hunt


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Lmao okay lemme go hunt


Posted on there now!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-your-wood.t62686/page-6


----------

